# Picked up an Ascend 133x



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

First time creating a thread on the new site format so please bare with me.

Thought I’d share my experience with the Ascend 133x as it’s somewhat similar to the Roto Skanku which has received a lot of interest.

Specs:
13’ long
36.5” wide
125lbs w/ seat

First impressions:
The thing is massive! Really heavy to move around by yourself without some type of cart or trailer. Pretty sure I got a hernia from moving it 15’ in the yard. That being said, the layout seems very well thought out with a ton of storage. Haven’t measured but I think you can fit a yeti 65 behind the seat. The handles on the side work great for strapping the kayak down to a truck bed even without a bed extender. It lays flat because of catamaran style bottom which means you don’t have to flip it over.

Plans: 
Goal is to use for paddle and poling first. With fly fishing in mind I will remove the foot rest to avoid snags. Add Seadek to remaining deck space and reduce noise. Create some type of easy launch/load setup. Maybe add rollers to bed extender, has anyone done this before? I want this to be as easy as possible. May add trolly later as it’s prerigged but I want to see how It performs without first.

Here she is.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Was able to test the stability and paddle the new kayak today. Definitely wouldn’t want to paddle it long distances but it tracks very well. Also poles very easily even from a Yeti 35. Not confident enough to fly cast from up there but can definitely pole. Looks to be sub 5” draft. Next test will be to catch a bonefish!


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

Looks nice and best of luck with it. My hard kayaks are only 80 lbs but are easily moved around with quality kayak carts which are essential for me with a compromised back.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Str8-Six said:


> Was able to test the stability and paddle the new kayak today. Definitely wouldn’t want to paddle it long distances but it tracks very well. Also poles very easily even from a Yeti 35. Not confident enough to fly cast from up there but can definitely pole. Looks to be sub 5” draft. Next test will be to catch a bonefish!
> View attachment 149955


If youre looking for a universal cart the C-Tug is decent. Once you get the hang of its quirks its not bad...but at first its a little clumsy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks cool. Is that dovetail in the front for mounting a trolling motor?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Looks cool. Is that dovetail in the front for mounting a trolling motor?


It’s threaded and ready for a Trolly puck or direct mount. Also wiring and plug for trolly is included.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Man, I wish they would make one with a smooth interior. Put a drop in seat that straps in or something. I'd love something bare like the early "prototype" skanus. 13' long is big enough I could stand where the bulkhead is between the seat and the rear tankwell, and my 8 year old could stand up front.


----------



## Sparkerdawg (Jan 3, 2021)

Could you put a 5hp on it?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Sparkerdawg said:


> Could you put a 5hp on it?


It’s not rated for power but saw one with a 2.5/3hp on Miami Craigslist. Took of a screenshot of it. Not sure if it’s still for sale.


----------

